# Rat Terrier Questions



## Crickett's Mommy (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi....I have a few questions for other Rat Terrier owners:

I am wondering if Rat Terriers Anal Gland has to be expressed often (like a Poodle's) ?????????? Or does Mother Nature take care of it?

Also are they born with stubby, little tails?

At what age will she come into heat for the first time? 

We are thinking of breeding her (just once) with my son's male Rat Terrier and I heard somewhere that you shouldn't breed during her very first 'season' is this still accurate? 

I love this site! You all are so very helpful and NICE!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Alrighty, I'll answer your questions in order.

1) I've had my Rattie for roughly 6 years now and haven't ever had problems dealing with her anal glands. That’s not to say it’s true for all dogs, but with Dakota at least, there haven't been any issues.

2) No. Rat Terriers are born with full tails that are commonly docked at a few days of age.

3) First heats are a bit harder to determine, but a lot depends on the breed and care that the animal receives. Usually though, it can be anywhere from 6 months and on.

4) Yes, do not breed during the first season. The dog is not old enough to be baring pups. However, may I ask why you wish to breed her...even just one time? If I remember right, this is your first Rattie. Have you studied the standard and determined that your female is a good specimen of the breed (standard wise)? Same goes for the male. Also have you looked into all the health test that she will need in order to determine that she is right for breeding?


----------



## Crickett's Mommy (Aug 10, 2007)

Thank you Dakota Spirit for your reply; it was very helpful in assisting me in my decision to (not) breed Crickett. First of all, I had no idea that they had their tails docked, I just couldn’t/wouldn’t do that...or their ears for that matter! I do not understand why people have to be so mean to their animals  ...just to have the “best in show” crap! God created us all and we don’t need to be messing with his pattern!!!

I just read "The Breeding Issue (his Name Is Sam) by tirluc" and I still haven’t stopped crying. Crickett is the first animal that we did not get from the animal shelters; my son bought her for me as a surprise/gift...and later we played w/the idea of breeding her w/his male.

We have two wonderful cats and two Shep mix mutts (all house animals), all four rescued from the shelters over a period of six years (we are done now though...running out of room)...my heart cries for all the animals everywhere that are unloved/unwanted. I look at our precious ‘babies’ and just can’t imagine how/why their previous owners ‘threw them away’.

Getting back to Crickett, I will have her spade as soon as she is old enough! All four of our other ‘babies’ are fixed as well; we have a wonderful Vet and we I have all the faith in the world in him. Thank you for your input and God Bless!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Glad to hear I could help  You do not _have_ to have the tails docked, it’s just what is typically done with the breed. Not to worry about the ears though, Ratties don't have cropping done. Cropping and Docking are a hot issue with a lot of different opinions; you just have to pick what’s right for you .

Kudos for rescuing and good luck to all of you in your future days.

I just remembered this book was in existence and thought you might be interested 

http://www.amazon.com/Rat-Terrier-C...9813230?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1187302929&sr=1-1


----------



## Janelle (Jul 29, 2007)

this is a link to my Brat terrier's pic 
This is Rita 

http://files.dogster.com/pix/dogs/64/42864/42864_1151614576.jpg[/IMG


HI my rattie is 6 yrs old and RUNS the house ...so be prepared for a demanding dog lol but is a fun demanding ...they can develope quite the vocabulary .....mine knows peoples names ,TOY ,BALL , WATERHOSE, DOG PARK, i find myself spelling alot of "her words" and i guess I have become soo predictable in my old age that she knows what i am gonna do before i know i am gonna do it lol
She is definatly my soul dog :)


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Janelle said:


> this is a link to my Brat terrier's pic


Lol! That is a perfect nickname.


----------



## Crickett's Mommy (Aug 10, 2007)

Janelle I couldn’t open the link you posted, this is what I got when I tried:Your search - http://files.dogster.com/pix/dogs/64/42864/42864_1151614576.jpg - did not match any documents......did I not do it right?

Dakota Spirit, thanks for the book suggestion...I just ordered it (I shop a lot at Amazon.com; even get free shipping on most of what I purchase).

Thank you all again....have a great day...and week end!


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

just wanted to fill you in on anal glands. there is no set time schedule for anal galnds, and like the first post said, some need and some dont. if you dont know how to express them, then have a professional (groomer or vet) show you how. you can cause serious injury to them if it is done wrong, or done when it is not needed. one clear indication is the dragging butt.


----------

